
What a typical 100% Serverless Architecture looks like in AWS - xavierl
https://medium.com/serverless-transformation/40f252cd0ecb
======
xavierl
I hope you will enjoy reading the article as much as I enjoyed writing it.
Would love to chat about it and learn from your experiences so don’t hesitate
to reach me!

